# Clear Fork River



## trapper04 (Nov 30, 2013)

What flies do you recommended for fishing the river within the next few weeks?


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Buggers in different patterns, copper johns and eggs are always good to through too


----------



## trapper04 (Nov 30, 2013)

Any particular colors?


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

White has been a good bet, put normal I stick to nymphs are you going on the upper?


----------



## trapper04 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have only fished there once,and it was buy the campground. I thought I would explore and fish at the same time


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I would try some Pheasant Tails sz. 14 . The Hendricksons will be starting to get active before long!


----------



## trapper04 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok. Thank you all for the information.I will put it to good use.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Any recent clear fork reports?


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm probably going to head there Sunday. No clue what I may find conditions-wise but that's all part of the fun of it right?!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I drove over the upper part in Bellville and it was wide open. I may get there later this week.

Rickerd


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Unfortunately I didn't make it up there this past weekend. With some upcoming travel over the next couple weekends it looks like I won't be getting out for a while.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I heard its fishing really good the upper that is


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

what are some good flies for this time of year?
small black stones? PT, Griffiths gnat? small streamers? soft hackle nymphs?

I will post a report if I get there.
Rickerd


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I would think it's hard to go wrong with some Caddis nymphs too. Little black stones should be good though.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I need some help. I've fished the Clear Fork in the state park but have never fished the upper. How do you access the river? I've heard about the nursery but I don't know if you drive up and park at the nursery and then walk to the river or do you access the river from 345, Gatton Rock Rd? If you do, where do you park?

Thanks.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going up Sunday if you want to fish, best is to park at garron rocks or there's and old canoe livery and park there and fish the farmlands


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

pbrouse, thanks for the reply. Would like to fish Sunday but have a family event.


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

PBRouse save a trip CF Blown out


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I am waiting till next week because of the thaw and the rain and the warmup should turn up the bite, anyway might hit some ponds today to throw some flies


----------

